# Do you get as excited for MTB season as you do ski season?



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Kinda looking forward to it, but I'm nowhere near as pumped for mountain biking as I get for skiing as the season approaches. Maybe because there's more uncertainty about skiing, i.e. when it's gonna start. Also, MTB season is a lot longer and technically if I wanted to I could ride through the winter down here. Something about the end of the ski season approaching makes it more somber and more difficult to get as psyched for riding.

Still, I'm looking forward to it. Soon!

You?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it almost as much as ski season.  I'm a little anxious because I have a lot of work to do before I can actually ride...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Not me...it's just a way to kill time outdoors until the snow comes again.

How soon do you start riding after you end the season?  For me, I'll probabily take 2-3 weeks off to catch up on neglected home stuff before I start my bike season.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 25, 2009)

I wish I had the time to ride more....lots of other commitments and training for the couple sprint tri races I do.....need a new mountain bike this year so that's likely to delay the start of my riding season (still working on the wife for this one).  I get way more riding in during the fall vs the summer.


----------



## thorski (Mar 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Not me...it's just a way to kill time outdoors until the snow comes again.
> 
> How soon do you start riding after you end the season?  For me, I'll probabily take 2-3 weeks off to catch up on neglected home stuff before I start my bike season.



+1


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2009)

NOPE not that passionate about biking > It's  just ONE of several other outdoor sports interests i pursue in the off season


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont get nearly as excited as i do with skiing, but mtn biking is #2.  im ready to get back on the bike now.  i should be picking it up from the shop next week so i know riding will start soon.  once i get out there and on my bike, thats when i really feel it.  looking forward to that first ride of the year.  big hill climb, techy slick rock, skinnys, twisty singletrack through the woods, letting it run, ah....now im thinking about some sexy singletrack and i cant get it out of my mind!

on a side note, im still crossing my fingers for one more pow pow day.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> i dont get nearly as excited as i do with skiing, but mtn biking is #2.  im ready to get back on the bike now.  i should be picking it up from the shop next week so i know riding will start soon.  once i get out there and on my bike, thats when i really feel it.  looking forward to that first ride of the year.  big hill climb, techy slick rock, skinnys, twisty singletrack through the woods, letting it run, ah....now im thinking about some sexy singletrack and i cant get it out of my mind!
> 
> on a side note, im still crossing my fingers for one more pow pow day.



I like the way you think.

I just ordered a bunch of stuff for my bike, so I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2009)

looked at my bike the other day and didn't get a thrill.  

i AM excited for the start of softball season though!


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> NOPE not that passionate about biking > It's  just ONE of several other outdoor sports interests i pursue in the off season


+1

I think part of the problem is that I don't feel comfortable MTBing alone and it's difficult to schedule time to ride with someone else, so it's just not as frequent of a pursuit as skiing can be for me. I do love it, but it's harder to get out there for me.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> i dont get nearly as excited as i do with skiing, but mtn biking is #2.  im ready to get back on the bike now.  i should be picking it up from the shop next week so i know riding will start soon.  once i get out there and on my bike, thats when i really feel it.  looking forward to that first ride of the year.  big hill climb, techy slick rock, skinnys, twisty singletrack through the woods, letting it run, ah....now im thinking about some sexy singletrack and i cant get it out of my mind!
> 
> on a side note, im still crossing my fingers for one more pow pow day.



Good to meet you on the bumps this year man. See you on the trails!


----------



## roark (Mar 26, 2009)

Getting a new MTB this year. Still not nearly as exciting as ski season.


----------



## BigJay (Mar 26, 2009)

I say a bit more excited each year that goes by...

This year, we're starting things off in Fruita, CO and Moab, UT for 10 straight days of mountain biking. Depending on what goes on, we might even make a trip down to Cape Cod to ride Trail of Tears, Otis and Vietnam on easter weekend...

So yeah, we do put more energy into mountain biking then we do with skiing and riding... When the snow hits, we're at the mountain... but i don't "chase" snow around the continent as much as i chase singletrack.

Right now, snow is melting pretty fast... and it's awfully dry... so with luck, we'll ride trails before heading out to colorado! Of course, if it dumps until then, we'll enjoy the fresh snow... but doesn't look like it right now...


----------



## rueler (Mar 26, 2009)

I get equally psyched for both seasons to come!! When one ends, I'm ready for the other to begin...In the spring, after about 70 + days in ski boots each year, I'm ready to give my feet a break. In the late fall, after countless miles of uphills on the bike, I'm ready to let the lift and gravity do the work for me.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

I do feel this ski season is slipping away fast.I'm thinking 4 or 5 more days tops, then it's MTB time!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I do feel this ski season is slipping away fast.I'm thinking 4 or 5 more days tops, then it's MTB time!


I hear ya.  Just today I went into the garage and looked at all the crap I've piled around my bike all winter.  I then decided that I'm not ready to clean the garage out yet.


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Kinda looking forward to it, but I'm nowhere near as pumped for mountain biking as I get for skiing as the season approaches. Maybe because there's more uncertainty about skiing, i.e. when it's gonna start. Also, MTB season is a lot longer and technically if I wanted to I could ride through the winter down here. Something about the end of the ski season approaching makes it more somber and more difficult to get as psyched for riding.
> 
> Still, I'm looking forward to it. Soon!
> 
> You?



I hear you.  I was  MTBer before I was a skier.  Still my "best" sport.  I am kinda sad when Spring run off starts winding down (don't really care about winter anymore, I ski when it's good, and look forward to it in the fall, but by this time of year, I'm ready for the snow to melt away).  But when I get out and start cleaning up local bike trails I get wicked stoked.   two days ago I went out and totally reworked a bad section of trail.  Dug in moist brown earth for hours.  When I was done there was a brown ribbon of single track.  Makes me wanna go ride it when I'm done with a section.  Kind of like cutting a ski line, then skiing it for the first time.  Get involved in Trail work.  It's a great motivator.


----------



## JD (Mar 27, 2009)

severine said:


> +1
> 
> I think part of the problem is that I don't feel comfortable MTBing alone and it's difficult to schedule time to ride with someone else, so it's just not as frequent of a pursuit as skiing can be for me. I do love it, but it's harder to get out there for me.



Why don't you ride alone?


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2009)

JD said:


> Why don't you ride alone?



I don't know the trail network well enough and I'm afraid of getting hurt alone. I'm pretty accident-prone.  I'll ride the boring double track at the nearby nature preserve alone, but that's about as adventurous as I get. I'm also still very new to MTBing; I didn't get very many rides in last season. Not really prepared to hack something together if my bike breaks on the trail.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 27, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't know the trail network well enough and I'm afraid of getting hurt alone. I'm pretty accident-prone.  I'll ride the boring double track at the nearby nature preserve alone, but that's about as adventurous as I get. I'm also still very new to MTBing; I didn't get very many rides in last season. Not really prepared to hack something together if my bike breaks on the trail.


One of my first time's out, I made a wrong turn and wound up several miles from where I expected to be, and I wasn't really familiar with the area to begin with.  Sore, and winded, had to walk for over an hour to get back to my car


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 27, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't know the trail network well enough and I'm afraid of getting hurt alone. I'm pretty accident-prone.  I'll ride the boring double track at the nearby nature preserve alone, but that's about as adventurous as I get. I'm also still very new to MTBing; I didn't get very many rides in last season. Not really prepared to hack something together if my bike breaks on the trail.



dearie- the more nervous you are the more likely you WILL wind up hurt on your own! Just relax. If you're by yourself and worried you might hurt yourself or your bike, it's simple: don't be a daredevil.

I do not ride by myself very often because I'm typically shouting up a cuss storm behind Tim, but when I am alone I just calm it down a little and don't get myself too far into the trails. If something does go wrong, I don't want to be so far away from the truck it's like the incredible journey getting back to it.

We'll have to do some rides together this season. Let your confidence build up a bit. I don't judge or give unsolicited advice when I ride, so it tends to be a pretty laid back experience, aside from the sweaing. 

My friend also just started mountain biking last season & I've been taking her out with me from time to time, so we can drag her out as well if you don't mind the added company. I'm sure there's a trail system mid-way between our houses where we can tool around for a couple hours here or there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 27, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> so it tends to be a pretty laid back experience, aside from the sweaing.


LOL :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> dearie- the more nervous you are the more likely you WILL wind up hurt on your own! Just relax. If you're by yourself and worried you might hurt yourself or your bike, it's simple: don't be a daredevil.
> 
> I do not ride by myself very often because I'm typically shouting up a cuss storm behind Tim, but when I am alone I just calm it down a little and don't get myself too far into the trails. If something does go wrong, I don't want to be so far away from the truck it's like the incredible journey getting back to it.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me!  And don't worry; I curse like a sailor myself.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 29, 2009)

*Continuous*

I am really psyched to get back on the bike this year, its probably the first year in the last five where I didn't ride straight through. That said, I probably only had 3-4 weeks off the bike due to snow. 

I actually already have four or five "regular" rides under my belt this year. I can't wait to get back to the 3-4 times per week routine. I love skiing, but MTBing is so much easier to coordinate - I can ride trails right from my house or be at Case or Shenipsit in 12 minutes (and yes I know its 12 minutes, not 10, not 15, twelve).  

I just tore apart my shock, cleaned and greased it today, can't wait to try it out.  

Bring it ON... 
John

Carrie - my wife is always looking for people to ride with, she's a bit above beginner (in HER head anyway)- the distance may be a killer, but if you're ever looking for a midweek ride at Case, she could lead a ride there.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, John! I'd like that! We could use more estrogen MTBing this season!


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, been MTB gear shopping. I'm officially psyched!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay, been MTB gear shopping. I'm officially psyched!



I thought you didn't like shopping?


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 30, 2009)

i get psyched for mtb until the first real trail ride and realize that skiing does absolutley nothing to get you in shape for mtb. i usually play hockey 1-2x/week all winter which definately helps the cardio/stamina but skipped it this year for race leagu/clinic. racing and bumps at least give a little workout vs. free skiing in the pokeys and figured that with stationary bike 1-2x would keep the lungs/legs ok....nothin' doing, sucked some serious wind saturday!


----------



## Euler (Mar 30, 2009)

nope...I don't bike much, too hard pedaling UP those hills.  I swim, flat water paddle, do low key hikes, and travel during the non-skiing season.  None of these things gets my heart racing like skiing.


----------



## RENO (Mar 30, 2009)

JD said:


> I hear you.  *I was  MTBer before I was a skier. * Still my "best" sport.  I am kinda sad when Spring run off starts winding down (don't really care about winter anymore, I ski when it's good, and look forward to it in the fall, but by this time of year, I'm ready for the snow to melt away).  But when I get out and start cleaning up local bike trails I get wicked stoked.   two days ago I went out and totally reworked a bad section of trail.  Dug in moist brown earth for hours.  When I was done there was a brown ribbon of single track.  Makes me wanna go ride it when I'm done with a section.  Kind of like cutting a ski line, then skiing it for the first time.  Get involved in Trail work.  It's a great motivator.


I rode a ski lift for mountain biking before I skied or snowboarded at Killington in 92. Been riding ever since. I don't do any of the extreme trails there anymore, but still hit there several times a year and check out some stuff that doesn't require full body armor like dropping off a boulder or cliff! :lol:  Started skiing in 96 and snowboarding in 2000. Snowboarding gets me more pysched because it isn't as simple as MTBing getting in riding time. I can hit several parks nearby easily for a bike ride whereas snowboarding is always an adventure to get some quality days in with the East weather and coming from central NJ. I still usually get about 25-30 days in though. We usually hit Vermont in the Fall. Hitting all the Fall sales on Columbus weekend really gets me fired up for ski season and I start counting down the days...  I actually cut down how many vacation days I used this winter to plan for more biking in the summer and fall. Hope to be doing a western trip to Colorado or Utah for some hiking/biking. Never been biking out West. My buddy who moved to Colorado is always telling me how awesome summer is out there so I think I'll be taking him up on the invite this summer...


----------

